# Mary B. Thomas Girls Youth Circle (MBTGYC)



## Bro.BruceBenjamin (Sep 27, 2010)

The MBTGYC is a girls youth non-profit organization group sponsored by the Prince Hall Grand Chapter of the Order of the Eastern Star Jurisdiction of South Carolina.

The purpose of the organization is to train youth for a better tomorrow, to stimulate interest in higher education to face challenges of a changing world and to help these young ladies to become civic minded in the community rendering service wherever possible. The Mary B Thomas Girls Youth Circle will change girl's lives and help prepare them for a positive and rewarding future. As a MBTGYC girl, they will have a tremendous amount of fun, learn many important things, and become better people.


----------

